# Kubota L35



## docbar85 (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone have an opinion on a L35 Kubota? Have a chance to buy a good used one at a discount. It has a backhoe with about a 20" bucket and a 4 in 1 bucket.


----------



## hotrodusa (Feb 15, 2004)

Well I've put many hours on different kubota tractors. If I were gonna buy a Kubota tractor in that size I would only get the GHT model, called Glide Shift Hydro Transmission. I dont like there all hydro transmissions at all. And with the offering of the glide shift tranny, It doesnt make sense to buy the fully clutch version either.

There a darn good running tractor.

I will state this though, I own a ford 2120 HST 4x4, and just love it, If it were not for this model ford tractor I would own a Kubota with glide shift transmission, Ive put some serious hours on one and there a fast efficient tractor that can get the job done in a hurry, and I like the desiel engine.

Backhoes are an expencive item to purchase, and will ad much to the cost of the tractor, be sure you can use that piece of equipment, there not that easy to sell seperately, unless you come up with a give-away price. What I'm trying to say is, there are more people wanting a tractor without a backhoe the with a backhoe. A loader is the first Ideal attachment to have in general for that size tractor, another expencive item.

Another thing to concider, if it doesn't have the type of tires you want, look elsewere. Swapping tires and wheels is very expencive. Its best to buy a tractor that is exactly the way you want it.


----------



## docbar85 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I have not purcahsed it yet, made a offer that is on the low side. The person is having trouble selling it and I have cash. It only has 20 hrs. on it but I don't really need the back hoe and found out it will only fit the l35 which as you know will make it hard to sell. What do think this tractor is worth, remember it does have a 4 in 1 bucket.


----------



## hotrodusa (Feb 15, 2004)

Well. first keep an eye on these auctions

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2594633934&category=41493 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2595118345&category=41493 

I'd say new off the lot for the L35 just the tractor was around 16,900. and the loader was 4000. and the backhoe was 4000.
so now you know about what it was new, being used its a supply and demand thing, and when the new ones go up in price the older models dont really depreciate very much, as long as the hours on the machine are low. Extra buckets for loader and backhoe go for around 500. to 700. each new 

last years model L3710 NEW sold for about 16,900. for just the tractor, and 4250. for a loader. you may just want to look at a new one just to compair the used one available.

Also, kubota usualy has discounts ( veries every month) on there new tractors.
There a nice tractor........................


----------



## docbar85 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks again. I am a little confused by some of the info. you just gave me. For one I was told the loader is part of the tractor, it does not come off. The backhoe which does come off was around 12K. The tractor which was sold complete backhoe and four in one bucket for 35k new plus tax total of 38K. I got htis info. from the dealer where the tractor was sold. I have not gone to the links you provided yet but did look at one on ebay earlier that was almost at 30K.


----------



## Newfie (Feb 16, 2004)

docbar,those are "sticker" prices the dealer quoted you I would say. If the owner of the tractor was dumb enough to pay full retail(and maybe inflated at that) he may have been stupid enough to do some damage to the machine in 20 hours. What kind of drive train? HST at that price I hope?

I bought an L3830 hst 4wd (the same but different to an L35) w/ a 6 ft quick-tach bucket with bolt on cutting edge, a woods 9 foot backhoe w/ 18" bucket, 16 foot 4 ton trailer, and a Farmi 351p skidding winch, all for 32K plus tax.


That backhoe price seems about 3K to high. The loader should be able to come off the tractor, mine does in about 5 minutes.

It may be worth looking around for a new machine as the deals are out there, price wise and finance rates or real low. Kubotas in my neck of the woods tend to hold resale pretty well.

Just some thoughts, hopefully not too many of them are off base.


----------



## docbar85 (Feb 16, 2004)

They did pay 38K for it, I was offered to see the bill of sell.
What happened was someone was taking advantage of his new bride and going out and buying a lot of stuff he did not need. When the lady started getting sick he left and now her daughter is trying to get rid of the equipment. I was told by the dealership that on this model the loader does not come off. It does have a extra bucket. What do you think it is worth? 

What I have seen that I like and would suit my needs is the Kubota 5700 with the sync. transmission and a loader. You seem like you have done research , what would I expect to pay for new one. The local dealership has one now that was a rental, a local farmer used it to truck tobacco, it has 200 hrs on it and they are asking 18,500. This is without a loader. A little concerned how a rental unit was treated. Apparently the dealership can get a discount if they rent them before they sell them.


----------



## hotrodusa (Feb 16, 2004)

While they paid 38K for that L35 tractor, Thay were heavley TAXED..........
The Kubota dealer in my area doesn't hit there customers so hard as in other areas It looks like.

That 5700 for 18500. sounds like a much better deal for you, but a new loader for that size tractor will be more then four grand, I'm thinking more like five or six grand for just the loader, remember thats a much bigger tractor. There is really no comparison between the two your looking at, ment for two different applications. 

When buying a smaller tractor like the L35 with a loader, you want what they call a QUICK TACH loader, which will go on and off the tractor in just a couple minutes. Aftermarket made loaders may not be as user friendly as factory equipment. Is that loader on the L35 a Kubota loader or made by someone else like bushhog ? does that tractor have a heated cab, that will ad to the price too. 12K for a backhoe attachment for a tractor that size is very high. Sounds like this model used tractor would NOT be good buy.

Like I said earlier its a supply and demand as far as prices, My local Kubota dealer has five or six stores in the State, so what one dont have one of the others will, and there easy to negoaite with on prices.
If your kubota dealer doesn't want to give you good prices and good service, I'd look at Ford Newholland products.

With Kubota dealers, they get one tractor each year from the factory that they rent/lease out, at the end of the season they sell them for a discount which is based on the hours on the tractor.


----------

